
TopSim – Efficiently search the most similar strings in CLI or Python - chuancong
https://github.com/chuanconggao/TopSim
======
chuancong
Search the most similar strings against the query in Python 3.

State-of-the-art algorithm and data structure are adopted for best efficiency.
For both flexibility and efficiency, only set-based similarities are supported
right now, including Jaccard and Tversky.

Can be used both on CLI and as Python package.

